# jumping on the bandwagon - a skaven plog



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

yes, that's right heretics, i've gone all horde nuts. as soon as i saw the models from the IOB boxed set, i decided that it was high time i dove back into the WFB world.

so i went straight out and bought a box of Stormvermin, and Warlord Queek Headtaker to get me started.

the primary colours of this army are mecherite red, dheneb stone, and charadon granite, all doused with liberal coats of devlan mud. this scheme will be carried out throughout the army. without further ado, here's some snaps...[as a side note, i suck at digital photography - the models look significantly better "in the flesh"]

full regiment [x20 Stormvermin]









command



























troop selection









Queek Headtaker


















i entered Queek into a painting competition at my local GW store, on the IOB release day, and he won! needless to say, i'm pretty pleased with him.

some of the IOB Clanrats and Weapons Teams will follow fairly shortly. enjoy, heretics - comments and criticism are always welcome.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

these are realy nicely painted i realy like the metal of squeeks and the standard bearers weapons i have done exactly the same and went out and went skaven mad i now have a 2k army still in the boxes :grin: i look forward to seeing more of this

and well done on the painting comp


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautifully painted. The deep red is very impressive.

Usually I find the crests and trophy racks on Skaven models ugly; however you have manage to make yours look good.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*the horde grows...*

so, i've been neglecting posting in favour of actually engaging in this wonderful hobby of ours - the last month has seen a flurry of painting, and gaming.

things are grim on the gaming front - i simply don't have enough bodies to throw at my enemies at the moment. that, however is starting to change...

first up, we have 20 clanrats [from the iob boxed set]. the other 20 are finished and i'm halfway through adding another 20 rats to that unit, so they'll get posted in the not too distant future...anyhoo, have some pictures!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*weapons teams*

like i said, i've been busy painting. here's some shots of my two finished weapons teams. i didn't really nail the attempt at green flames on the warpfire thrower, but otherwise i'm pretty pleased with these models.

note - still struggling with lighting the models while taking photos. if anyone has any links to tutorials or advice on shooting models with a digital slr camera, it would be most appreciated...




























comments and criticism most welcome...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*rat ogres and master moulder*

title says it all really...









































































...the giant rats are just a movement tray filler, my ocd will not allow me to have empty spots! :biggrin:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*warlord spinetail and warlock engineer*

again, the hint is in the title...

i feel like i rushed this model a bit - the blending / high-lighting, especially on the skin, is not as crisp as i would like. but given the amount of time i actually spent on him [around 3hrs total - over several evenings], the result is certainly good enough to set him down on the gaming table and not be completely ashamed of myself :biggrin:




























the warlock was also painted very quickly, but i'm much happier with him. i like the warpstone blade the most...

















...at some point i will go back and add some warpstone glow effects to these models...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great, nice shading on the white banner... + Rep


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Darkly delightful. I'm not sure what it is about these, probably the red eyes, but they look evil. Like, real evil. Your painting skills are certainly some of the better ones on Heresy, and I applaud you for that alone. Have some rep mate, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aesthetic overload!

I might have to go and look at a beige wall for a while to recover.

I especially like the restrained use of verdigris.

My only slight quibble is with the burning rat.



aquatic_foible said:


>


The warp fire on the rat where it makes me think someone has dyed the fur and spiked it up; unless that was what you intended, in which case Rat Scabies for the win!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The warp fire on the rat where it makes me think someone has dyed the fur and spiked it up; unless that was what you intended, in which case Rat Scabies for the win!


indeed, sir. when i hear "warpfire" i think green flames. i failed to pull off the effect - i'll go back and repaint, or just try it again on the next model!

@ everyone - thanks for all the kind words so far. i've just started cleaning my doomwheel, so expect pics of that phenomenal model in the next week or so...

peace out heretics!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

these are really nice....good game sir!

The green highlights are insanely bold, but they work amazingly well with the dark scheme.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

100% awesome im looking at collecting Brettonians but your log has made me second guess my decision (still going brets though!) totally amazing paintjobs

+rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

for those curious about joining the ranks of the under-empire [which i thoroughly recommend, as Skaven are huge amounts of fun to play], i whipped up a quick clanrat painting tutorial which can be found *here...*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work man. I'll be following this P-Log.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Impressive start to your log, you are prolific to say the least. I like the look of them so far, you've got a good looking army.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great! I too have an IoB set sitting on a shelf and plan on cracking it open at some point. I hope my stuff turns out half as good as yours. Thanks for posting the tutorial it should come in handy when I finally start putting brush to model. 

On a final note your rat ogres look amazing!+rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ everyone - thanks so much for the comments. totally motivates me to get more painted up and posted! speaking of which -

thought i'd post a couple of wip photos of my doomwheel, which is taking far longer to complete than i thought...it's a sweet model, but there's lots of fiddly bits. and the fact that i keep getting distracted doesn't help either!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

oh, almost forgot - i picked up a really sweet resin base for the above wheel of doominess on eBay, by a small English company called Fantascape. it's from there "Wyrdstone Mines" set and i love it! they don't have a website yet, but they have some other cool bases on eBay, and there's apparently a facebook page too. 

in short, think they're great! now, the pics [still very much wip...]


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> ...thought i'd post a couple of wip photos of my doomwheel, which is taking far longer to complete than i thought...it's a sweet model, but there's lots of fiddly bits....


You seem to be proceeding well.



aquatic_foible said:


> ...the fact that i keep getting distracted doesn't help either!!


I feel your pain; every time I think I have a free day so I can find time to model something happens... expletive water leak... mutter....


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

amazing, nice work, I like the way you have painted Queek Headtaker


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*doomwheel starts rolling...*

@ Al3x - thanks for the words, sir. yeah, i'm really pleased with how Queek turned out...

thought i'd throw up some more wip shots of my DoomWheel [only a few pieces to finish...]



































rushing it a little, in order to have it usable for a game at the weekend, but it's not looking too shabby [at least that's what i think!]

comments, and critique, always welcome...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks amazing Aquatic! I love the way that you did the warpstone. Once again you have done a bang up job mate! :victory:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Doomwheel looks great :clapping: keep churning out those pics good sir!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*DoomWheel finished at last!*

It's taken me a total of around two weeks worth of painting, but my DoomWheel is finally finished. I'll have to go back and free-hand the banner at some point, and tidy up some other bits and pieces I'm not happy with, but it's table-top ready...and that's the main thing! :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very Doom-ridden.

I particularly like the dark wood; how did you achieve it?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

How did you do the verdegris? Would you mind tossing up a quick tutorial? Love the way the wheel finally turned out. The time you lavished on the project was well worth it! Great job mate!:victory: + rep if I can.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I particularly like the dark wood; how did you achieve it?


Very simple sir. It's a base-coat of Calthan Brown, dry-brushed with a 50-50 mix of Calthan Brown and skull White, a final light dry-brush of Skull White. Then it's just a case of dousing the whole thing with Devlan Mud wash! :grin:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> How did you do the verdegris? Would you mind tossing up a quick tutorial? Love the way the wheel finally turned out. The time you lavished on the project was well worth it! Great job mate!:victory: + rep if I can.


Thanks for the love! :biggrin: The Verdigris is just watered down Jade Green [from the Vallejo Game Colour range], applies to the recesses and around the rivet-holes.

When I paint my Screaming Bell, I'll throw up a whole tutorial on various rust / verdigris techniques...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Thanks for the love! :biggrin: The Verdigris is just watered down Jade Green [from the Vallejo Game Colour range], applies to the recesses and around the rivet-holes.
> 
> When I paint my Screaming Bell, I'll throw up a whole tutorial on various rust / verdigris techniques...


Excellent! I look forward to it, would love to steal a few of your techniques when I start up my own verminous horde because your models truly look awesome! Keep up the good work:good:!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> Very simple sir. It's a base-coat of Calthan Brown, dry-brushed with a 50-50 mix of Calthan Brown and skull White, a final light dry-brush of Skull White. Then it's just a case of dousing the whole thing with Devlan Mud wash! :grin:


Ahh.. Devlan Mud. I assume many layers.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Ahh.. Devlan Mud. I assume many layers.


It's a wonderful, wonderful thing! :biggrin: And it's just one coat...just make sure it's a good heavy one, preferably using the biggest brush you've got!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GW struck gold when they came out with the washes. I can't tell you how many pots of devlan, badab, and leviathan I have gone through.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> It's a wonderful, wonderful thing! :biggrin:


Oh yes! I use it on nearly everything.



aquatic_foible said:


> And it's just one coat...just make sure it's a good heavy one, preferably using the biggest brush you've got!!


I use Calthan Brown with a Khemri Brown drybrush and Devlan Mud wash to looking like stained pine; so it sounds like I am a lot lighter handed about it.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That is some beautiful painting! Not much more can be said except keep them coming!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Deathmaster Snikch...*

Howdy, Heretics!

Just a really quick update - thought I'd throw up a couple of shots of what I've been working on the past couple of evenings [you may have guessed what this is by the post subject line!]. Still very much work in progress - have to tidy up the high-lights on the blades, and pondering adding some OSL, and maybe even completely re-painting his trousers...

But, have a look, and tell me what you think so far!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> ...tell me what you think so far!


Another good paint scheme. The deep crimson lining is very pretty.

I am undecided on whether the trousers fit or not.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I also am a big fan of the deep crimson lining. It has a very classic evil feel to it. I am not a big fan of the trousers. They pull my eye too much and draw attention away from the deeper and darker colors. Maybe a dark grey for the trousers would work. Other than that another great model! Love the way the blades came out and some OSL from them would add a really eerie feel to the model which would fit Snikch perfectly!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work so far, that Doomwheel is especially impressive.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*the horde continues to grow...*

So, I finally managed to finish work on my [first] big unit of Clanrats. I'm quite pleased that I managed to maintain a consistent level of painting across all 40 models...





























Also, I threw a couple of giant rats onto the base of my Poisoned Wind Mortar, as it was looking a bit empty on that side!











More to follow quite soon, as I currently have a half-finished Skreet Verminkin model on my painting desk. Then it'll be all quiet for a little while, as I give my Dark Angels some much needed attention [until the 2nd wave Skaven releases in January, at least!]...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice! Painting to a consistent level across that many models is a challenge and they look great all ranked up like that! I too am eagerly awaiting the second wave release! We will see what sort of goodies they add to the verminous horde. + rep.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> I'm quite pleased that I managed to maintain a consistent level of painting across all 40 models....


Much respect for that :victory:

Anything more than 20 mostly identical models and I start to lose the will to paint.


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

wow they are looking AWESOME! great work... looking forward to hearing how they play as well.


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Howdy, Heretics!
> 
> Just a really quick update - thought I'd throw up a couple of shots of what I've been working on the past couple of evenings [you may have guessed what this is by the post subject line!]. Still very much work in progress - have to tidy up the high-lights on the blades, and pondering adding some OSL, and maybe even completely re-painting his trousers...
> 
> But, have a look, and tell me what you think so far!


I think he's looking great, love the crimson cloak and I think the trousers are fine too.

I think if it was me I wouldn't have given him such dark fur though, as his face and arms don't really stand out against his dark clothing. Really nice stuff though, looks like a fun model to paint.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*All quiet in the Under Empire...*

Just a little progress on my Skaven army in the past little while... I'm waiting for the joys of Christmas, and the January 2nd Wave to add reinforcements to the army [and begin the Heresy Army Challenge!]. So have a few hasty shots of Warlord Skreet Verminkin - the last of the IoB models I had left to paint...





































Comments, and criticism, are always welcome on this plog!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like him, but I think that the skin on his face needs some highlighting. It gets lost in the rest of the model. Good job other than that!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hellpit Abomination...*

...Well, not really. But this will do nicely as a stand-in until the new model is out in January...



















For those interested, this little fella is my newest flatmate. He arrived today, and his name is Loki!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Cats are awesome! He looks just like my cat Leonardo


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*The Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge 2011*

They are indeed, sir! He is irritatingly adorable...

Anyhoo, back to business - just a quick post to test out my new daylight lamp with regards to photographing my minis. Below you will see part of my January entry for the Army Painting Challenge - I'll undercoat, and start painting once we hit 2011. I can't wait. Then it's onto a rather nice Vermin Lord conversion I'm planning, and a whole heap of Skaven Slaves!










Catch you on the flipside, Heretics...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Army Painting Challenge - January Entry*

As you may have gathered from the title of the post, below you will find photos of my really dull entry for the Army Painting Challenge this month - a unit of Giant Rats, with Packmaster. I also finished a spare Packmaster, who will get his own unit of Rats fairly soon...





































As a sneak preview, why don't you have a look at a rather cryptic picture? Anyone like to hazard a guess as to the purpose of this chariot base covered in stuff?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the way that your rust comes out! I like they way your little diorama is coming out though I have no idea what it is going to be.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Something wicked this way comes...*

Thanks for all the comments, folks. The kind works and constructive criticism really helps keep me motivated!

As for the little Diorama on the last page, I thought I'd show you some [poor quality] snaps of what it's going to be for...which may well be next months army challenge entry....



















I give you my version of the Vermin Lord. It's my first attempt at green-stuff work, so be gentle! I am, however, rather pleased with it - especially the shape of the blade on the scratch-built DoomGlaive...

I'd love to hear what you guys think of it!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty cool so far. The one pic of the front is pretty dark so it is hard to see the details, I think I will wait to see him painted before giving my final opinion as some things are hard to tell apart when everything is grey.

I do like the Glaive though so good work there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The glaive is excellent. As it is your first attempt at greenstuff I am very impressed by the wrappings.

I am not certain about the angle of the censer; maybe it would look more realistic if it was slightly closer to horizontal.

Overall an excellent conversion.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am not certain about the angle of the censer; maybe it would look more realistic if it was slightly closer to horizontal


Once the Vermin Lord is mounted on the roof of the "privy", the censer appears to be at a much better angle. Tilt your head 30 degrees to the side, and you'll see what I mean! :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Once the Vermin Lord is mounted on the roof of the "privy", the censer appears to be at a much better angle. Tilt your head 30 degrees to the side, and you'll see what I mean! :grin:


Wow! That is going to look cool!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> Once the Vermin Lord is mounted on the roof of the "privy", the censer appears to be at a much better angle. Tilt your head 30 degrees to the side, and you'll see what I mean! :grin:


That would do it :so_happy:.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the weapons. They look amazing.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*Reinforcements!*

So, in between trying to fix my internet connection, and dealing the buggaration factor of Real Life, I've done some painting. First up, 20 plague monks, which formed my February entry for the Army Painting challenge.

These guys were pretty quick to do, painted in the same grey / bone / red colour scheme as the rest of the army, while looking at least reasonably "Pestilens-y". Will have to go back and attempt some freehand on the banner at some point...




























Next up from the painting station is another 10 giant rats - part of a slowly growing screen for my larger interesting units. Only thing of note in this unit is that it contains my first attempt at a unit filler - using a couple of bits from the Citadel Woods kit...




























Finally, for this uber-update, I painted up the spare Grey Seer from the Plague Furnace kit. Phenomenal model, huge amounts of fun to paint, and now I can run a level 4 wizard [with the Dreaded 13th!] in 1000pt games...mwahahahahah!!! Excuse me, don't know what came over me there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> ...my first attempt at a unit filler - using a couple of bits from the Citadel Woods kit....


It fits the unit quite well.



aquatic_foible said:


> I painted up the spare Grey Seer from the Plague Furnace kit. Phenomenal model, huge amounts of fun to paint....


The rock is a good idea to get around the balancing pose of the Seer.

I agree that the model is great; I find the entire kit to be very pleasing. All I need is some ideas for how to convert the bits I have not used to Chaos before they lure me into Skaven.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good stuff man! I really like the giant rat unit. The tree branch and the sign post work really well. Every time I look at your log I am tempted to drop everything and follow the Great Horned Rate........ curses.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Aquatic, love the plog. Your work is stunning, nice colours, blending, detailing, poses, character - really inspiring. Had a look through and couldnt see you telling us how you do it - so can i ask how you do your rust - i particularly like the little clusters of rust around rivets etc and also can you tell me how you managed the green stuff wraps around that gleave - stunning stuff. I am a bit of a novice with green stuff, and i actually bought milliput which was easier to use for my stuff. Am planning on expanding my use of it for conversion so any tips much appreciated - i would like to do some wraps around the barrels on sniper rifles. Have some +rep also


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> Hi Aquatic, love the plog. Your work is stunning, nice colours, blending, detailing, poses, character - really inspiring. Had a look through and couldnt see you telling us how you do it - so can i ask how you do your rust - i particularly like the little clusters of rust around rivets etc and also can you tell me how you managed the green stuff wraps around that gleave - stunning stuff. I am a bit of a novice with green stuff, and i actually bought milliput which was easier to use for my stuff. Am planning on expanding my use of it for conversion so any tips much appreciated - i would like to do some wraps around the barrels on sniper rifles. Have some +rep also


Sorry for the late reply, sir. The rust can be found in the tutorials section of the forum ["painting clanrats"] - it's basically just thinned-down blazing orange! 

As for the wraps, it's just green stuff, rolled into a thin sheet with a brush. then applied to the area [the Glaive], and scored with a scalpel to create the individual "bands"...pretty rudimentary.

@ Raptor_00 - really sweet idea, sir, converting the Warpfire Thrower into Warlock Engineers...

In other news, I'm _still_ not finished my Hellpit Abomination! But the bulk of the work is done, and I'm onto the final detailing. To celebrate, I thought that I'd give you all a sneak preview! :grin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like the abomination is going to very good like the rest of the army so far.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The inflammation around the runes looks good.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice Aquatic! I am with Dave, the inflammation around the runes is very nice and the skin tone is fantastic! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ Dave and Midge - thank you, Sirs. It's one of the elements of the paint job that I'm particularly pleased with...

And in case you haven't seen the thread, the beast is now complete [huzzah!]. Some areas need some smoothing out / tweaking, and if I buy another one, there are some things I'd do differently - namely, keep the overall skin tones a bit darker, and spent two months painting it rather than just one...

Oh, and if any of you are doing one, DON'T glue on the "tubes" and the wheel assembly before painting - it will make your life significantly easier, as I found out the hard way! Anyhoo, onto the pictures...close ups to follow when the light is better...














































As ever, comments and criticism are most welcome, and indeed, encouraged! Until the next update, peace out Heretics!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very menacing!

Given how disparate and busy a model it is, you have drawn it together very well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very menacing!
> 
> Given how disparate and busy a model it is, you have drawn it together very well.


I agree with this statement 100%. Fantastic job mate! I absolutely love the way your graduation of different skin tones really enforces the fact that this beast has been cobbled together using a bunch of different parts, and as I already said before I love the way that the runic scars are all inflamed and red. The other thing that really catches my eye is how nicely the bronze pieces break up the overall scheme without detracting from it or becoming glaring. They add nice flashes of color. All in all a fantastic piece!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*army painting challenge - april entry*

Another month, another unit! This time it's the turn of SkavenSlaves with slings [Warsphinxes beware!]...



















Really like the bases I used on these models - from Fantascape Bases. They produce a top quality product. Also, I discovered that applying gloss varnish to warpstone makes it look even cooler! Currently in the process of going back and applying some to all my other models that need it.

In other news, must remember to post an army shot [possibly on the battlefield!]. As always, comments and criticism are most welcome...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More excellent work; I particularly like the character in their faces.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Skaven slaves look excellent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a big fan Aquatic! The Skaven slaves look fantastic.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

gorgeous models here, particularly the rat ogres and the abomination - really brings out the detail in the models nicely


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ everyone - thanks for all the kind words; it really does help motivate me to keep trying to improve my painting!

Just a quick post to throw up a picture that has already appeared elsewhere on the forum - my May entry for the Army Painting Competition...


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I have actually just bought a unit of Plague monks for my really old Skaven army, it´s a few years old so the paintjobb on existing units are not the best. What I wanted with this i just to say that it was your great looking models that inspired me to ge back to them again, Thank you.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Meldon said:


> What I wanted with this i just to say that it was your great looking models that inspired me to get back to them again, Thank you.


While I don't have Skaven army, your models have SERIOUSLY tempted me to start one...... but, I gotta stay focused on my Dark Elves through the end of 2011. However, they are now certainly on the list.... impressive work and thanks for sharing.


----------

